# Dial in Ammo ,, A new way to buy?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm getting ready for nice weather ahead of time. I'm learning how to set up my scope so it won't cant and how to set correct eye relief and lots of very interesting stuff. I can see how this sport could be addicting. Not just the shooting but the whole thing. There is so much to it.
Now I'm looking at,,,,,

AMMO,, OK so I need some ammo and I was going to go with match grade and I'm looking to get a few different grains to see what my gun likes.
Match grade ammo usually comes in 20 round boxes. So I need to buy 60 rounds to get only 3 different grains.

So what if I buy 4 boxes of ammo different grains all the same brand (A top notch brand) and re-box it so each box has 4 different grains?
And pad the price a little,,Buy one box get 5 shots of different grains to find out what to buy. 

Other wise you have a bunch of expensive match grain ammo let over. Would this sell? -- set up ammo--

Buy one box get 4 different grains to try,,,,I'd do that.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

To your buddies, maybe. I wouldn't buy ammo that "some guy" re-boxed but assures me is legit. Moreover, how does someone identify the different weight bullets when they open the little box of chocolates? No thanks, I'll pass.

Great that you're really getting into it though! Trust me, you won't know in just a few shots what ammo your new rifle likes best - there's a lot to learn. Keep it all, shoot it all and enjoy it all.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

No need for me to _buy_ gobs of different ammo. I have a network of like-minded gun nuts with whom I exchange part boxes of ammo like 10-year-olds trade baseball cards.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's why you should reload your own ammo, no waste. Especially with the cost of match ammo.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

People that are really "into it" reload their own. That way everything is weighed and measured to exact amounts for dependable performance. A lot of my buddies are into it. Not me I have too many irons in the fire right now, it's over the counter ammo for me at this time in my life.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It maybe a bit early for reloading, but worth looking into. If this is becoming a passion and hobby for you, reloading may well be the next step. You do not have to go broke buying equipment. There are very good ways to do it at a lower cost than what some would have to think.
Simple Lee Kits can be had at a low cost and have worked well for many years for many.
I cheated bought the equipment, when son was here I loaded it in his car. reloading his his duty. He has been doing well with it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have too many irons in the fire right now, it's over the counter ammo for me at this time in my life.


I'm not at that point, I have plenty of free time. But I would rather spend my time at the range _shooting_ rounds instead of sitting on my arse _making_ them.

I've had several opportunities to buy complete reloading kits (used) over the years, but for the time I'd have to invest using it all doesn't make financial sense. I know what my boomsticks like to eat, and in less time I can make it for them I can go out and work my regular job and make more than enough to buy top-notch factory ammo.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm not at that point, I have plenty of free time. But I would rather spend my time at the range _shooting_ rounds instead of sitting on my arse _making_ them.
> 
> I've had several opportunities to buy complete reloading kits (used) over the years, but for the time I'd have to invest using it all doesn't make financial sense. I know what my boomsticks like to eat, and in less time I can make it for them I can go out and work my regular job and make more than enough to buy top-notch factory ammo.


I think this man has it figured out. No really the man has learned a true skill,,Reloading. Now he can find something else fun to learn in preparation for shtf
Smart guy


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I think this man has it figured out. No really the man has learned a true skill,,Reloading. Now he can find something else fun to learn in preparation for shtf
> Smart guy


Good for him. There's more than one way to skin a cat. He'll use his method, I'll use mine. I'm sure we'll both survive.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Having examined some of these weighty matters over the years..will say poor folks who like to shoot a lot had best learn how to reload or else be rich folks. Poor folks who reload spend so much money to buy all their stuff..it would prob be cheaper just to buy the factory loads and forget it. Reloading and/or running off a batch of white dog should not be done while intoxicated. its best to leave it to Injuneeer type math majors. They take it serious. Nobody else gives a sheet..lol.


----------

